# Canon 60D first HDR attempt C&C welcome



## SensePhoto

Sold my Nikon D40x and replaced it with the Canon 60D since it has a video capability. Decided to give 18 megapixels a quick try in HDR.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## Amocholes

1st one looks pretty good although the red ribbon across the street is distracting. Maybe try toning it down a bit.

2nd one the row of trees looks artificial while everything else looks very realistic. The lighter shades on the trees just seem off. Also the little ornament in the right foreground is distracting.


----------



## daarksun

Needs a bit of contrast and saturation adjustment.  

on the fist one increase contrast - drop brightness a bit. Tone down the red and bring up the blue just a little 

Second image - bring up the contrast and the brightness. Again like the first tone the red down and definitely focus the image.  be careful not to create the halos around the tree outline.


----------

